# OTH - Onthehouse Holdings



## System (26 May 2011)

Onthehouse.com.au has positioned itself to become the leading online real estate content provider in Australia through the advanced collection, analysis, distribution and monetisation of real estate data to real estate agents, consumers and complimentary industries.

http://www.onthehouse.com.au


----------



## Country Lad (5 January 2013)

Not much interest in this by the looks of it, even though it has a few things going for it.

Nice symmetry which is usually profitable, but I fear its run may be short lived so I will pass on it because of a lack of momentum at the moment.  That could change quickly of course.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (7 November 2016)

On November 4th, 2016, Onthehouse Holdings Limited (OTH) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which PIQ1 Pty Ltd, Macquarie Corporate Holdings Pty Ltd, 77 Victoria Street Venture Pty Ltd and Sandrift Pte Limited will acquire all of the issued  shares in the Company.


----------

